
Epigenetic variation in the ​Egfr gene generates quantitative variation in ants - g4k
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150311/ncomms7513/full/ncomms7513.html
======
g4k
TLDR: scientists double the size of ants by manipulating gene expression

